# Coup de pioche



## Werner

Bonjour / buenos dìas,
Alguien tiene une idea como traducir *un coup de pioche* _?_
La frase es :
_... quelques jours avant le premier *coup de pioche* quand y paissaient encore les moutons_. 
_Golpe de pico_, traducciòn literal no me suena correcto.
Gracias por toda sugestiòn


----------



## lpfr

Aquí, "le premier coup de pioche" quiere decir el comienzo de los trabajos.
"Primer picazo"


----------



## Tina.Irun

"banderazo de inicio de las obras",


----------



## totor

"El puntapié inicial".


----------



## Marcelot

Werner: ¿Nos podrías dar el contexto por favor?
¿De qué tipo de texto se trata?

Es muy difícil contestarte porque hay ovejas de por medio , lo cual restringe bastante el campo lexical...


----------



## Werner

Marcelot said:


> Werner: ¿Nos podrías dar el contexto por favor?
> ¿De qué tipo de texto se trata?
> 
> Es muy difícil contestarte porque hay ovejas de por medio , lo cual restringe bastante el campo lexical...


 
Ya que me lo preguntàs, Marcelot, se trata de imaginarse el lugar donde hoy se encuentra algùn gran monumento architectural, cuando el terreno aùn estaba virgen y el monumento unicamente en la mente de algùn genial creador :
"Errer dans les chantiers du monde, sur l'emplacement de la mosquée Bleue ou de l'abbaye du Thoronet quelques jours avant le _premier coup de pioche_ quand y paissaient encore les moutons et y cabriolaient les chèvres."

La proposiciòn de Ipfr me gusta : _Primer picazo,_ aunque esta ùltima palabra no la encuentro en los diccionarios. Se puede decir realmente asì ?
Gracias por todas vuestras sugestiones.
W.


----------



## lpfr

Werner said:


> _Primer picazo,_ aunque esta ùltima palabra no la encuentro en los diccionarios. Se puede decir realmente asì ?


 Tiene 1730 entradas en Google.


----------



## Werner

lpfr said:


> Tiene 1730 entradas en Google.


Gracias Ipfr, acabaste de convencerme.
Y el _picazo_ terminarà sin duda a encontrar su lugar también en los diccionarios


----------



## Marcelot

Werner: "Picazo" figura en el diccionario de la RAE.

Personalmente, no me suena muy natural en español decir "antes del primer picazo", lo cual evidentemente no significa que no sea correcto.
En cambio, ya había oído en francés "le premier coup de pioche" en contextos similares.

Otra propuesta: "antes de que se levantase/colocase la primera piedra".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Aunque ni la RAE ni los resultados de en Google me avalen , hablaría de _picoletazo_.
También, alejándose, puedes hablar del _chupinazo de partida de las obras_ . (Puede que sólo se entienda en España)

Como siempre: sólo ideas  A debatir.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bbcworld

Hay una opción que puede estar bien para coup de pioche aunque no sé si el contexto es correcto: "pistoletazo de salida". Pero creo que la primera piedra es lo más apropiado


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También se puede usar* la primera palada*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


bbcworld said:


> Pero creo que la primera piedra es lo más apropiado


También lo había pensado pero en casos de edificios oficiales la primera piedra es colocada por algún mandamás y el inicio de las obras (que corresponde al _premier coup de pioche_) en sí tarda, tarda o no se hace nunca .

Además corresponde a _poser la première pierre_ en francés.

Au revoir, hasta, luego


----------



## rosynita

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola foreros, como estais?:

Leyendo el periodico Le Monde en esta noticia usan una expresión que no entiendo. Qué significa? Gracias!

Nicolas Sarkozy, qui doit participer lundi 9 novembre à Berlin aux célébrations des vingt ans de la chute du mur de Berlin, raconte ainsi sur sa page Facebook comment, en ce jour historique, il s'était trouvé dans cette ville, y allant lui aussi de ses _"coups de pioche"_, photo à l'appui.


----------



## Xavialar

Buenos días a todos:
En el ámbito de la construcción, se llama "colocación de la primera piedra" al acto de inauguración de los trabajos de una obra pública, donde se reunen las autoridades (financiación y dirección de la obra), la propiedad (beneficiarios del proyecto, autoridad local) y la contrata (empresa que va a ejecutar los trabajos), así como la prensa para cubrir la noticia. Usualmente, tras un discurso, el máximo responsable realiza este acto simbólico, colocando un poco de mortero de cemento, un ladrillo o dando una palada. Creo que esta sería la traducción en ese contexto de "coup de pioche". Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## galizano

rosynita said:


> Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos​
> Hola foreros, como estais?:
> 
> Leyendo el periodico Le Monde en esta noticia usan una expresión que no entiendo. Qué significa? Gracias!
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy, qui doit participer lundi 9 novembre à Berlin aux célébrations des vingt ans de la chute du mur de Berlin, raconte ainsi sur sa page Facebook comment, en ce jour historique, il s'était trouvé dans cette ville, y allant lui aussi de ses _"coups de pioche"_, photo à l'appui.



Lo que hizo Nicolas Sarkozy cuando la caída del muro de Berlin. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.
http://droite.blogs.liberation.fr/a...rlin-sarko-refait-lhistoire-sur-facebook.html


----------



## Xavialar

Cierto, galizano, y perdón por el desliz; la primera piedra = coup de pioche iba en respuesta a Werner ; en tu post es justo lo contrario, Mr.Sarkozy "participó en la demolición" del muro de la verguenza... salud!


----------



## Paquita

Resumiendo y esperando no perder el mensaje esta vez...

1) le premier coup de pioche puede ser sinónimo de la primera piedra puesto que se inicia solemnemente la construcción de algo que necesitará piedras

2) le premier coup de pioche puede ser para una demolición y entonces hay que buscar otra traducción, por ejemplo la de Xavialar del post #17

3) le premeir coup de pioche inicia una obra, y se trata de comentar una imagen como éstas en las que no hay ninguna piedra pero sí palas y picos...

Una vez más: adaptarse al contexto


----------



## rosynita

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------

